# Looking for info: vintage Hiawatha bicycle



## mattmcmullen (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi! I found this frame at my grandfathers this week and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction as to its year and whether or not it would be worth restoring.


----------



## jkent (Dec 26, 2014)

looks to be around a 1938-1939
As far as worth restoring goes. In just about any case it's NEVER worth restoring a bike.
But just getting the bike back in riding condition it might bring $150-$175 
jkent


----------



## spoker (Dec 26, 2014)

depending how skilled u are,i would find the front whee,handgripsand pedals and make it ridable condition,then decide if you want to go any further,a bike of that fintage should be at least saved,depending where you are and decide not to mess with it send me a pm,maby we could work somthing out,you will prolly get alot of requests for parts,sometimes ppl will disuard you to reguild and then some back and want parts!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 26, 2014)

looks like a clevland welding rame from the cw on bottom bracket


----------



## jkent (Dec 26, 2014)

seat, chain, grips, drop stand, front wheel, 2 tires, go through the rear hub, repack all bearings.
leave the paint alone. but try to straighten out rear rack. still at best only a $200 bike.
jkent


----------



## spoker (Dec 26, 2014)

this is my hobby not my bussiness,i just like the old stuff,iv prolly but more money in the bikes i have done than they are worth,there is a lot more money to be made instead of flipping bikes,but i agree with you it would be difficult at best to get $ 200.00 from a flipper for this bike


----------



## mattmcmullen (Dec 26, 2014)

spoker said:


> this is my hobby not my bussiness,i just like the old stuff,iv prolly but more money in the bikes i have done than they are worth,there is a lot more money to be made instead of flipping bikes,but i agree with you it would be difficult at best to get $ 200.00 from a flipper for this bike





Thanks for the response!


----------



## mattmcmullen (Dec 26, 2014)

jkent said:


> seat, chain, grips, drop stand, front wheel, 2 tires, go through the rear hub, repack all bearings.
> leave the paint alone. but try to straighten out rear rack. still at best only a $200 bike.
> jkent





Thanks for the response!


----------



## mattmcmullen (Dec 26, 2014)

spoker said:


> depending how skilled u are,i would find the front whee,handgripsand pedals and make it ridable condition,then decide if you want to go any further,a bike of that fintage should be at least saved,depending where you are and decide not to mess with it send me a pm,maby we could work somthing out,you will prolly get alot of requests for parts,sometimes ppl will disuard you to reguild and then some back and want parts!!




Being brand new to the forum, I dont have permission to send pms yet. Not sure if this is kosher, but my email is matt.mcmullen@icloud.com.


----------



## randallace (Dec 26, 2014)

It sure would be a treasure trove of parts for my prewar ladies roadmaster - but the crank isn't skip tooth ? That's odd - looks just like my current AMF project


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 26, 2014)

You could search through this thread on Cleveland Welding bikes.....

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-N-Project&highlight=cleveland+welding+serial


----------

